# dog in need of home.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a real big dilema and need some advise.My dad passed away and left behind was his staff x 'mitch', she is about 7 year old now and she has no where to live. I would have took her to live with me but my husband says i cant keep her as we have 4 dogs of our own plus cats and a rabbit, hes vreally not going to budge on the matter either.The problem is i dont think there would be a home out there suitable for her as she has lived a very quiet life and not been socialised much,she tries to fight dogs when out but she is ok with myn.She only likes close family and i am unsure how she would react with strangers.She is ok with my kids but i really wouldnt trust as she hates her paws been touched or been pulled about.She is very lovable with me etc i just feel un easy about re homing her im scared she may snap through fear or something.I feel i have no option but to get her pts which is making me feel really bad and upset.What should i do people.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, and for the stress of trying to rehome at this time. A good place to start is;

Dog Rescue Pages - UK dog rescue homes, centres and shelters guide

If a rescue cannot take her in, they could help call around other rescues to find her a place. Don't be put off by the amount of rescue centres that are full, keep trying.


----------



## Pineapple (Sep 9, 2010)

I obviously don't know the dog, but there could be a home for her out there. Sites like Oldies Club advertise older dogs, listing their character details. I don't know, but perhaps there is someone who can give her what she needs, being aware of her problems. There are already so many staffie type dogs in rescues, but there's a chance someone would take her in.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you for your reply that sounds positive,if anybody was interested i would have to make sure they understood somebody with experience with a dog like this would be ace,a person who lives on there own maybe.i really hope somebody right comes along it seems so cruel to take her life away i am so not speaking to my oh at the min but understand what hes saying.i will try everything 1st thankyou.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi there.. You could message Kelly joy..  she deals with re homing fostering etc..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

the thing is if she goes into a shelter etc she wouldnt pass her behavioral test and would be pts anyway so i would rather not put her through the stress of it for the same outcome please excuse my spelling lol. [email protected] is my email sddress if anyboby knows anybody who may have some experience with a dog with these issues thankyou to you all.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Please don't leave your number on a public forum, anybody can see it. An email address would probably be best


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Please don't leave your number on a public forum, anybody can see it. An email address would probably be best


oh ok i didnt think about that very well eh.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Im going to suggest again you contact Kelly joy.. Not all people assess the same.. 

Im also going to move this into the re homing section.. I just want you to realise that if you give your dog away you have no say in what happens to her.. There have been a few not nice stories recently regarding dogs. So I suggest you seriously think about speaking to a rescue..


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> the thing is if she goes into a shelter etc she wouldnt pass her behavioral test and would be pts anyway .


It depends which rescue you approach.

Try these guys. You may have to hold the dog until they have space but they don't euthanise for DA.

Staffie terrier rescue from pounds in london and england death row dog - Staffie Rescue Homepage


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Im going to suggest again you contact Kelly joy.. Not all people assess the same..
> 
> Im also going to move this into the re homing section.. I just want you to realise that if you give your dog away you have no say in what happens to her.. There have been a few not nice stories recently regarding dogs. So I suggest you seriously think about speaking to a rescue..


i have already put this in the rehoming thread aswell tho.Cant i have the thread put back into dog chat as i was getting some good advise over there


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Johnderondon said:


> It depends which rescue you approach.
> 
> Try these guys. You may have to hold the dog until they have space but they don't euthanise for DA.
> 
> Staffie terrier rescue from pounds in london and england death row dog - Staffie Rescue Homepage


thankyou for that


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

who is kelly joy and how do i contact her im getting pretty desperate i dont know what to do.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Im going to suggest again you contact Kelly joy.. Not all people assess the same..
> 
> Im also going to move this into the re homing section.. I just want you to realise that if you give your dog away you have no say in what happens to her.. There have been a few not nice stories recently regarding dogs. So I suggest you seriously think about speaking to a rescue..


I would definitely agree with everything said here.

If she is re-homed by a reputable rescue, they will do their best to find a good home, vet check her,assess and homecheck, offering back up advice and care to new owner .... they will also take her back if it doesn't work out.

From what you have said this girl needs to go to special owners who will realise the responsibilities of owning a Staffie, especially a one that will attack other dogs (as you have said) when out.

If you re-home her privately, she may go to someone looking for a bait or fighting dog and to be honest, she would be better off pts than that 

So PLEASE ring around various rescues, I see some great links have been given and names. Good luck x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> I would definitely agree with everything said here.
> 
> If she is re-homed by a reputable rescue, they will do their best to find a good home, vet check her,assess and homecheck, offering back up advice and care to new owner .... they will also take her back if it doesn't work out.
> 
> ...


iv been on those sites and cant seem to find any phone numbers for if your rehoming a dog.Shes not always bad with other dogs my dad made her worse by not letting her near other dogs to socialise as he was to paranoid.Ihope everything falls into place somehow soon.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

no news yet people


----------



## aesir22 (Mar 29, 2011)

Get her in a reputable rehoming centre. As said before, awful things can happen if you give her to just anyone. It shouldn't be too difficult to find phone numbers for local places. I have been looking at about 8 or 9 different rehoming centres and they all have their contact details on the website. Don't you have a local dogs trust near you?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

aesir22 said:


> Get her in a reputable rehoming centre. As said before, awful things can happen if you give her to just anyone. It shouldn't be too difficult to find phone numbers for local places. I have been looking at about 8 or 9 different rehoming centres and they all have their contact details on the website. Don't you have a local dogs trust near you?


I really wont be letting her go to just anyone i have rung some places up but not had any joy there. thanx for reply


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Today i rung my local animal shelter it was closed i will try again tomorrow


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bump..........


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Fantastic news for mitch,i have just recieved a call to say there is room for her in a rescue centre,i wish her all the best for her second chance. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

mitch was taken to the rescue center 2day it was very sad


----------

